# Trim tex magic corner



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

So i am doing a job for a new GC and the job consists of a vaulted ceiling, In the past i have messed around with paper taping/strait flexing which i never was very happy with the results. i usually ended up using a batknife to cove them out due due to poor framing and the crease being all over the place. 

so i have been following you guys on here and noticed a few threads about the magic corner. my question is... this whole "v" thing. is the look desireable in your opinion over straitflex or no coat. i have seen a few pics but no real closeups of the "v". 

GC has a good bit of work for me and told me he emphasized "quality over quanity" which was apparent when he told me what he was willing to pay per board. 

also mudset or spray on.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

no coat ! don't get me wrong magic corner is a very good product and I used that until I tried no coat. not saying anything bad about trim tex , I have more trim tex corner beads and crown moldings in my garage than most supply stores and all my jobs get trim tex corner beads.


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

never tried nocoat. is it comparable to straitflex in terms of application. i kinda like the idea of the bead of the magic corner to ride the knife along, plus the whole fact that it flexes with movement.

what nocoat product would you reccomend on vaults? iam assuming all purpose (green lid) to set it?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

i if you want perfect line must be TT magic corner or this bead
http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=125


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gluedandscrewed said:


> So i am doing a job for a new GC and the job consists of a vaulted ceiling, In the past i have messed around with paper taping/strait flexing which i never was very happy with the results. i usually ended up using a batknife to cove them out due due to poor framing and the crease being all over the place.
> 
> so i have been following you guys on here and noticed a few threads about the magic corner. my question is... this whole "v" thing. is the look desireable in your opinion over straitflex or no coat. i have seen a few pics but no real closeups of the "v".
> 
> ...


 you just need this..
http://trim-texestore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=331


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> you just need this..
> http://trim-texestore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=331


Thats pretty interesting Ice. Got any pics using their backing? 
I have used miles of magic corner, double glueing the back of the bead and twice glueing to the drywall and then throw in a few staples for good measure and never had any problems. Some jobs are well over ten yrs old. Good stufff. :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Magic said:


> Thats pretty interesting Ice. Got any pics using their backing?
> I have used miles of magic corner, double glueing the back of the bead and twice glueing to the drywall and then throw in a few staples for good measure and never had any problems. Some jobs are well over ten yrs old. Good stufff. :thumbsup:


sometimes the framing is not good and any tape you use will pull away from the drywall. Only tried it at tt ....but its no my next order I will make...I have a job coming up and going to use it...joe if you read this I need to go 30' long


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I've never tried the Magic Corner, but I've had good success with No-Coat Ultra-Flex 450 on vaults. I use X-crack before I hang the drywall and then Ultra-Flex 450 on the drywall. I install the Ultra-Flex 450 with USG green lid (I add extra glue).
When I install the X-crack, I use a self-leveling laser and shim when needed. I have straightened out some pretty nasty corners using this approach. I also use the laser when I install the Ultra-Flex, so the corners always turn out "laser straight"!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

If you are referring to straightening a non 90 degree (obtuse) inside angle, such as the spring line of a vaulted ceiling; then of course shim the framing straight prior to hanging the sheetrock until you are satisfied after checking it with a straight edge on both sides. Prefill any gaps in the angle with fast setting compound leaving a clean, but untaped angle. Chalk line the length of the angle. Staple cardboard shims along the chalk line to use as a knife guide. Run fast setting mud along the cardboard shim guide on the side that needs mud. This will leave a straight (but untaped) angle. Remove the shims. From here, you can either tape the obtuse angle, or better yet use Straight Flex to tape it. If done properly it should appear very straight. One or the other side may have to be filled with a larger than normal blade, depending on how crooked things were at the outset.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

endo_alley said:


> If you are referring to straightening a non 90 degree (obtuse) inside angle, such as the spring line of a vaulted ceiling; then of course shim the framing straight prior to hanging the sheetrock until you are satisfied after checking it with a straight edge on both sides. Prefill any gaps in the angle with fast setting compound leaving a clean, but untaped angle. Chalk line the length of the angle. Staple cardboard shims along the chalk line to use as a knife guide. Run fast setting mud along the cardboard shim guide on the side that needs mud. This will leave a straight (but untaped) angle. Remove the shims. From here, you can either tape the obtuse angle, or better yet use Straight Flex to tape it. If done properly it should appear very straight. One or the other side may have to be filled with a larger than normal blade, depending on how crooked things were at the outset.


You should try a box of magic corner and forget all that silly shimming chit. The MC lets you cheat alot. Try it and see. :thumbsup:


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

Just dropped 85 bucks on a box of nocoat 450 at the local supplier. They had magic corner but only in the sticks which i didnt want to mess around with splicing. Will let you know how things turn out thursday.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gluedandscrewed said:


> Just dropped 85 bucks on a box of nocoat 450 at the local supplier. They had magic corner but only in the sticks which i didnt want to mess around with splicing. Will let you know how things turn out thursday.


You made the right choice! There's no way you can go wrong with 4.50 on a vaulted ceiling . MC would work well ,but the off angles would need to be perfectly straight ..Not much room to play with MC. Ultra-Flex Is the best bet for an off angle that needs a little TLC. at least that's what I've gathered from my travels using both. 

Just being honest! But then! You know what they say about opinions!!:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I could see Magic Corner working very well in the living room on this home.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo3X9Sv93DY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> You made the right choice! There's no way you can go wrong with 4.50 on a vaulted ceiling . MC would work well ,but the off angles would need to be perfectly straight ..Not much room to play with MC. Ultra-Flex Is the best bet for an off angle that needs a little TLC. at least that's what I've gathered from my travels using both.
> 
> Just being honest! But then! You know what they say about opinions!!:whistling2:




Edit! I Should have said... you made a good choice. 

Each to his own.:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

any good finisher can make any corner look nice but when the house has movement magic corner will not crack....


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Used magic corner in one of my homes and the builder freaked cause of the look of the v. It is very noticeable . Had to tear it out and replace with no-coat. I just use no-coat now


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> any good finisher can make any corner look nice but when the house has movement magic corner will not crack....


It will pop loose just like no=coat at the flange !


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> It will pop loose just like no=coat at the flange !


no. it will stretch and no=coat will pop:yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Given enough movement anything will pop. MC is a great product, but I still prefer the look of Nocoat and properly installed Nocoat will hold up as well as MC in most situations.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> I could see Magic Corner working very well in the living room on this home.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo3X9Sv93DY&feature=youtu.be


:no::no::no: MC is a great product but I prefer this http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=125 over MC


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

taper71 said:


> Used magic corner in one of my homes and the builder freaked cause of the look of the v. It is very noticeable . Had to tear it out and replace with no-coat. I just use no-coat now



I understand the builder but don't forget TT has another product which I've always prefered over MC
give it a try next time
http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=125


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

keke said:


> I understand the builder but don't forget TT has another product which I've always prefered over MC
> give it a try next time
> http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=125


I believe those are for up and down off angles. Thats why it comes in stick sizes. I could be wrong but dont think it would hold up to as much movement as MC before it fails in harsh climates with snow loads and grounds that freeze and thaw.


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

if we are that concerned about the integrity of vaulted ceilings, then why don't we all use x-crack? seems like the only thing that will survive movement.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

jackleg said:


> if we are that concerned about the integrity of vaulted ceilings, then why don't we all use x-crack? seems like the only thing that will survive movement.


I agree 100%, but we don't always control what happens before the rock gets hung. I do have a couple boxes of x-crack in my shed.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Magic said:


> I believe those are for up and down off angles. Thats why it comes in stick sizes. I could be wrong but dont think it would hold up to as much movement as MC before it fails in harsh climates with snow loads and grounds that freeze and thaw.



I used it for 30m long vault ceiling without a problem.

About your climate - true, I don't know how it works at low temperatures but in our hot environment it works well

In my opinion, a solution to cut down the fails (cracks,screw pop) is to stop hanging drywall on trusses and use more rc channel


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

keke said:


> :no::no::no: MC is a great product but I prefer this http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=125 over MC


I used this corner the other day...it easy to coat both sides at the same time:thumbup:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

jackleg said:


> if we are that concerned about the integrity of vaulted ceilings, then why don't we all use x-crack? seems like the only thing that will survive movement.


I agree. That's why I do use X-Crack on all vaulted ceilings. Not only is it able to survive movement, but it is a great way to compensate for less-than-stellar framing! :whistling2:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

If your buildings move that much you better use chinking in the corners.


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport (Mar 19, 2013)

Here are some photos of the Vault Backing Angle installed.


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport (Mar 19, 2013)

Due to the flexible center of the Magic Corner, you will not get as sharp of an inside corner as paper tape or other brands. What you will get with Magic Corner's EXCLUSIVE co-extruded flexible design is expansion control, allowing protection against cracks with up to 3/8" of movement. The rigid legs of the bead also allow you to snap straighter lines on long runs.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

taper71 said:


> Used magic corner in one of my homes and the builder freaked cause of the look of the v. It is very noticeable . Had to tear it out and replace with no-coat. I just use no-coat now


What do you mean by the 'v' Taper 71? 

The few homes I used MC I filled to the center of the cove then cleaned it out with the cleaning tool only leaving the small cove In the center showing. [ I also paper taped the flanges on each side with paper {sorry TT}


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex TechSupport said:


> Here are some photos of the Vault Backing Angle installed.


 this is on my list to try out !!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> this is on my list to try out !!!


If using that ultra light board . It might be your best bet!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm thinking if you're using LW on a ceiling, chinking might be the way to go


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Stop saying to ***** it! I've tried that route before in la og to drywall cabin and within a year it cracked too!  lol


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

here is a pic of the drywall work...smh









every box looked like this....
50% of the screws weren't sunk
glad i decided to go with the nocoat 450

comming along though


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gluedandscrewed said:


> here is a pic of the drywall work...smh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what a mess....a clean room = a quicker mud job


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey ice, maybe he's got that artistic bohemian streak that needs chaos to shine. Or he just doesn't have an extended cab like Moore.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Or he just doesn't have an extended cab like Moore.


It fit!:yes:


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

I actually have a van. All of the materials were left in my way as well as 4 foot piles of toung and groove flooring against most of the walls (that was thrown out the window). I need the structolite (black trash bag), durabond, proform 45, and mixing buckets to prefill the huge gaps left all over the place. And also to fill where the drywall meets old plaster in which there are 3/4" differences which I have to float out a half a mile.

That on top of the fact that this is a gc who wants to see how fast I am. I can't spend hours cleaning up other peoples ****


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

See, Ice, I was right. Artistic flair.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> It fit!:yes:


:thumbup: lol lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

gluedandscrewed said:


> That on top of the fact that this is a gc who wants to see how fast I am. I can't spend hours cleaning up other peoples ****


That would be the first and last job I ever did for that guy. If he is too stupid to clean his crap out of there before I get there I can imagine it only gets worse from there. 
Good Luck!


----------

